# GPU-Z PerfCap PWR



## Divan (May 5, 2020)

Hi Guys so i have been testing my rig to make sure everything is fine and running and the first time i installed GPU-Z and looked at  my Perfcap it comes up with (PWR) when doing benchmarks

Specs: 

i7 8700K
RTX 2070 Super
PSU- RM 1000W RX 

can you guys maybe tell me what the issue could be.


----------



## Elysium (May 5, 2020)

Your GPU is reaching its maximum thermal design point during the benchmark, so GPU-Z registers a performance cap; it physically can't extract more performance out of it because load is already at maximum within the TDP spec. There's no issue, the 2070S is functioning normally.


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

PWR means it is hitting the power limit (doesnt have much to do with thermals). What are your load temps? The image is cut off.




Elysium said:


> Your GPU is reaching its maximum thermal design point during the benchmark, so GPU-Z registers a performance cap; it physically can't extract more performance out of it because load is already at maximum within the TDP spec. There's no issue, the 2070S is functioning normally.


I cant read temps from his image... can you?


----------



## Divan (May 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> PWR means it is hitting the power limit (doesnt have much to do with thermals). What are your load temps? The image is cut off.
> 
> 
> I cant read temps from his image... can you?


The temps are 60 and under



Elysium said:


> Your GPU is reaching its maximum thermal design point during the benchmark, so GPU-Z registers a performance cap; it physically can't extract more performance out of it because load is already at maximum within the TDP spec. There's no issue, the 2070S is functioning normally.


If its normal then ill just leave it. Thanks


----------



## agent_x007 (May 5, 2020)

Means, if you want higher MHz on Core, You either :
1) Need to increase TDP/Power limit, OR 
2) Decrease vGPU for given Frequncy (under Freq/Volt curve)


----------



## Divan (May 6, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> Means, if you want higher MHz on Core, You either :
> 1) Need to increase TDP/Power limit, OR
> 2) Decrease vGPU for given Frequncy (under Freq/Volt curve)


ok thank you


----------

